# Dyson Light Ball Multifloor Upright Vacuum Cleaner



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ is finding our old Dyson DC04 a bit heavy to use these days so we are looking at getting one of the above.


Do any of you folks have this model? If so could you comment on its effectiveness (and lightness)?


ta


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to go to a dealer and get a demo Graham, the carriage is the least of the problem, more to do with the carpet friction, multiplied by the amount of suction, I can't vacuum anymore due to severe back pain when I do, we have the 04 too, the 01 I can manage okay though.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we bought a Dyson V8 Absolute recently - it's one of the handheld ones with a stick and charges on a wall mount. In a word - brilliant - very light and powerful and does a great job for us as we have wooden floors and a few rugs. maybe worth a look if weight is a key problem???


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

fatbuddha said:


> we bought a *Dyson V8 Absolute ...* *maybe worth a look if weight is a key problem??*?


Not as much as cost would be should I buy that!! :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Not as much as cost would be should I buy that!! :surprise:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


do a search around - you might find a deal going. and frankly - the price is worth it imho


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> we bought a Dyson V8 Absolute recently - it's one of the handheld ones with a stick and charges on a wall mount. In a word - brilliant - very light and powerful and does a great job for us as we have wooden floors and a few rugs. maybe worth a look if weight is a key problem???


We have one and as you say it does a great job. The downside of it and the same with many of the bag-less vacs is when you come to empty it. The dust gets everywhere and the filter is a pain to clean.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife was persuaded to buy a G-Tech battery one this year and is still raving about it. But then she would if her sister said it was good.
It is light and seems to get into every corner.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

charlieivan said:


> We have one and as you say it does a great job. The downside of it and the same with many of the bag-less vacs is when you come to empty it. *The dust gets everywhere and the filter is a pain to clean.*


minor inconveniences compared to all the positives


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I see that Dyson are not producing corded vacuum cleaners any more. Does anyone, with a dog, use a cordless on carpets. I won't have solid floors due to the danger of slipping for my dogs. It b***ers up their joints. Also a bit dangerous for us too


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Does anyone, with a dog, use a cordless on carpets.


although we don't have a dog, and only use rugs over a wooden floor, some of these rugs are quite thick pile and are in high traffic areas so get dirty, but the latest Dyson we have really does get them clean as it has a Turbo function for these. OK the turbo drains the battery quicker but it's no big deal to recharge.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll stick with a corded one for now. I don't think the battery technology is quite there for me yet in terms of longevity. 



The current cored one has lasted 20 years and I doubt any rechargeable will be able to claim that.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the ball dyson 

Not sure it’s the lightweight , takes a little while to get used to the action at first after the standard ones 

I love it but have two, one upstairs one downstairs as it’s not so light to carry 

The biggest problem I have with all the dysons is the flexible pipe for stair cleaning etc 

Whether due to the suction or not I find it very difficult to struggle with the tension and it hurts my wrist 

Sandra


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Ordered a Dyson V10 Stick Vac on Tuesday from Dyson themselves, delivered today and what did we get but a Dyson Ball Multi floor corded. Just had a right go at Dyson as they said they couldn't do the exchange until Friday even though it was their mistake, anyway after ranting they are delivering the correct one and picking up the wrong one sometime tomorrow. Don't know what the world is coming to.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We got the new Dyson Light Ball Multifloor today from Argos. It was 20 quid cheaper than Curry's plus an extra tenner off due to their current promotion...bargain:grin2:


On first showing it's great - lightweight and with powerful suction...all that you would expect.


We only vacuumed on Monday but to see what extra it picked up was quite startling!


Very happy!


Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought my two from Aldi

Good price 

I have the dysan DC animal44 rechargeable 

We take in in the van

Excellent for hoovering dead insects from window sills at home

Not too bad hoovering up Shadow from the van 

And little edges and missed leaves

Sandra


----------

